# CVA Scout .243 ?



## SquirrelBait (Nov 29, 2016)

Got me a new Scout in .243 , I don't reload so what would be a good 100 gr. factory round to shoot thru it ? Thanks


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 29, 2016)

My 243 cva shoots 100gr corelok just fine. 200y no problem.

I wouldn't doubt some of the other big names would do all right as well.

Buy a box of a few and try them.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Nov 30, 2016)

ok thanks, I have always shot 100gr core loks in my rifle, I just didn't know about the short barrel pistol ?


----------



## rosewood (Dec 1, 2016)

I have found that heavier bullets in a given caliber lose less velocity than the lighter ones do in shorter barrels.  So a 100 grain would definitely be the suggested weight for the short barrel.  You will have to actually shoot it to see if you are getting the accuracy you want.  

I find these short barrel rifle calibers shoot as well if not better than most standard rifles if you can hold it steady.  A shorter barrel is stiffer than a long sporter profile barrel you find on most bolt guns.  I have several Encore and Contender pistol barrels in rifle calibers and have been curious to see how well the CVA will do.  The CVA rifles are quite accurate from my experience and easily compete with the TCs for less than half the price.

Keep us posted.

Rosewood


----------



## jmoser (Dec 1, 2016)

If you can check the twist rate of your CVA bbl.  9.25:1 is about the slowest for a 100 gr boattail.  Flat base bullets stabilize better in slower twist bbls; not sure exactly what the 100 gr CoreLokt is but many of the Remmy CLs are not aggressive boattail profiles.

My savage 10 is 9.25:1 and it loves Sierra 100 gr GameKings if you can find any factory ammo using those.

87 vmax is a fantastic bullet and just fine for deer and antelope; see if you can get Hornady factory ammo with those.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Dec 1, 2016)

I believe the CVA has 1-10" twist , I will check on the Hornady's .


----------



## GunnSmokeer (May 28, 2017)

I use Hornady American Whitetail Classic ammo in my .243.
100 grain. My rifle is a Savage model 10.

I get sub- m.o.a. out of it. A month ago my first group of the day at 200 yards was 1/2" wide by 1.5" long, strung vertically.


----------

